# What's the X short for?



## Emiliana de Lunares

¡Hola a todos!

Tengo una duda sobre cómo se expresaría la siguiente idea en español. El contexto: una mujer que se llama Dot está en una entrevista y el entrevistador le pregunta...

Entrevistador:* What's ''Dot'' short for?*
Dot: Dorothy.

Tal como ''Fran'' is short for ''Francisco'' en español, ''Dot'' is short for ''Dorothy''. Mi intento...

Entrevistador: *¿De qué es diminutivo ''Dot''?*
Dot: Dorothy.

¿Qué les parece? ¿Sugerencias? Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## Masood

Mi intento: ¿'Dot' es corto para qué?

Which reminds me of a joke:
_What's "E.T." short for?
- He's got very stumpy legs._


----------



## Amapolas

Masood said:


> Mi intento: ¿'Dot' es corto para qué?
> 
> Which reminds me of a joke:
> _What's "E.T." short for?
> - He's got very stumpy legs.   _


No usaríamos la palabra "corto" en este caso.
Yo diría: "¿Dot es el diminutivo de...?" 
Así, con los puntos suspensivos.


----------



## Masood

Amapolas said:


> No usaríamos la palabra "corto" en este caso.
> Yo diría: "¿Dot es el diminutivo de...?"
> Así, con los puntos suspensivos.


Gracias por corregirme.


----------



## Agró

Emiliana de Lunares said:


> Entrevistador: *¿De qué es diminutivo ''Dot''?  *





Masood said:


> Mi intento: ¿'Dot' es corto para qué?
> 
> Which reminds me of a joke:
> _What's "E.T." short for?
> - He's got very stumpy legs._


----------



## michelmontescuba

Emiliana de Lunares said:


> *¿De qué es diminutivo ''Dot''?*


Gramaticalmente es correcto pero el orden es inusual. En mi opinión lo común es decirlo parecido a como ha propuesto @Amapolas ("¿Dot es el diminutivo de...?").

Yo lo diría así: "¿Dot es *(*el*)* diminutivo de *qué*?"


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

A mí me parece correcto el intento inicial. Alternativamente se podría agregar una palabra: _¿De qué palabra es diminutivo Dot?_


----------



## Circunflejo

Dado que hablamos de un nombre propio de persona, lo suyo sería usar hipocorístico en vez de diminutivo.


----------



## gato radioso

Emiliana de Lunares said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre cómo se expresaría la siguiente idea en español. El contexto: una mujer que se llama Dot está en una entrevista y el entrevistador le pregunta...
> 
> Entrevistador:* What's ''Dot'' short for?*
> Dot: Dorothy.
> 
> Tal como ''Fran'' is short for ''Francisco'' en español, ''Dot'' is short for ''Dorothy''. Mi intento...
> 
> Entrevistador: *¿De qué es diminutivo ''Dot''?*
> Dot: Dorothy.
> 
> ¿Qué les parece? ¿Sugerencias? Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda


The most idiomatic choices would be something like,:
_Y Dot qué es lo que es?
Qué significa Dot?
Dot qué nombre es?_
There's no need using "diminutivo" or similar words here, because the context is quite clear.
Should it be unclear, or should the sentence sound incomplete, go ahead with it.
But in this type of dialogue there's no doubt what's he asking.


----------



## michelmontescuba

gato radioso said:


> There's no need using "diminutivo" or similar words here, because the context is quite clear.


Discrepo en esto. Las variantes con "diminutivo" en mi opinión son naturales e idiomáticas; además, se ajustan a la frase original. Tus propuestas, en mi opinión, son preguntas diferentes con equivalencias diferentes en inglés.


----------



## gato radioso

Claro, formular la frase como dices es más precisa y denotativa, sin duda. El matiz que yo quería introducir es que en un registro oral, si es más bien coloquial y el contexto no genera dudas, los hablantes solemos ser más imprecisos o perezosos y tendemos a evitar la complejidad o la exactitud... dando por hecho que lo dicho se entiende al cien por cien.


----------



## Amapolas

Circunflejo said:


> Dado que hablamos de un nombre propio de persona, lo suyo sería usar hipocorístico en vez de diminutivo.


Y lo más probable será que la pobre Dot se te quede mirando con los ojos desenfocados.   
Se trata de mantener un registro coherente con el del texto original, el cual no dice "What's Dot a hypocoristic for"?


----------



## Circunflejo

Amapolas said:


> Se trata de mantener un registro coherente con el del texto original, el cual no dice "What's Dot a hypocoristic for"?


Si hay que ser fieles al original, propongo ¿de qué (nombre) es abreviatura Dot?


Amapolas said:


> Y lo más probable será que la pobre Dot se te quede mirando con los ojos desenfocados.


Claro, porque yo siempre deslumbro.


----------



## lagartija68

No es abreviatura ni diminutivo, es apócope.
La abreviatura es una convención escrita. Escribo "etc.", pero leo "etcétera".
El diminutivo de Francisco es Francisquito, no Fran.

Los apócopes son también parte de la oralidad, y consisten en la supresión de las últimas letas de una palabra.

_Dot, ¿es apócope de qué?
¿De qué es apócope Dot?_




Amapolas said:


> No usaríamos la palabra "corto" en este caso.



En todo caso: "forma breve" tal vez.





gvergara said:


> A mí me parece correcto el intento inicial. Alternativamente se podría agregar una palabra: _¿De qué palabra es diminutivo Dot?_



De acuerdo.


----------



## Circunflejo

lagartija68 said:


> No es abreviatura ni diminutivo, es apócope.


Eso es discutible, pero me temo que apócope se sale también del registro del original y puestos a salirnos, lo suyo sería, como ya dije, usar hipocorístico.


----------



## elprofe

Yo de verdad que entre "apócope" y "hipocorístico" no sé en qué mundo vivís pensando que la gente usa esas palabras...

Están dando una oración con un tono casual y ¿proponéis esas palabras?

Quizás Gato Radioso se pasó de informal, pero estaría bien encontrar un equilibrio...

Para mí, lo más normal es:
_¿De dónde viene Dot?
¿Dot? ¿Cómo es el nombre entero?
¿Dot? ¿De dónde viene?
¿Dot? ¿De qué palabra es el diminutivo?_

O las alternativas propuestas por otros foreros con la palabra "diminutivo"


----------



## Circunflejo

elprofe said:


> ¿Dot? ¿Cómo es el nombre entero?





elprofe said:


> ¿Dot? ¿De qué palabra es el diminutivo?


Francamente, estas dos nunca las he escuchado en una entrevista.


elprofe said:


> ¿De dónde viene Dot?


Y esta, que es la mar de natural, tiene el problema de que se malinterprete y te diga que viene, por ejemplo, de Benidorm.


----------



## jilar

O un simple:

-¿Dot (viene) de...?

Dejando abierta la pregunta para que la complete la interrogada.

Más completa sería algo como:
¿De qué nombre (viene) Dot?


----------



## Circunflejo

jilar said:


> Más completa sería algo como:
> ¿De qué nombre (viene) Dot?


En mi opinión, en ese caso _viene _no sería omisible.


----------



## lagartija68

Vivo en el mundo donde algunas cosas son discutibles y donde Dot no es ni la abreviatura ni el diminutivo de Dorothy.
Y donde apócope no es algo tan raro.


----------



## Circunflejo

lagartija68 said:


> Dot no es ni la abreviatura ni el diminutivo de Dorothy.


Ya, más bien un acortamiento, pero eso es para los que vivimos en otros mundos.


----------



## elprofe

Circunflejo said:


> Francamente, estas dos nunca las he escuchado en una entrevista.
> 
> Y esta, que es la mar de natural, tiene el problema de que se malinterprete y te diga que viene, por ejemplo, de Benidorm.



¿De verdad?  
si yo te pregunto ahora, ¿De dónde viene Circunflejo? Me puedes responder "del supermercado" o "de Castilla"? Creo que tendéis a pasar por alto la prágmatica y el mundo real con sus situaciones y conversaciones reales a veces...


----------



## elprofe

lagartija68 said:


> Vivo en el mundo donde algunas cosas son discutibles y donde Dot no es ni la abreviatura ni el diminutivo de Dorothy.
> Y donde apócope no es algo tan raro.



Bueno, pues ya te digo que en España, sales a la calle a entrevistar a la gente y preguntas qué significa "apócope" y no te contesta nadie...


----------



## Circunflejo

elprofe said:


> si yo te pregunto ahora, ¿De dónde viene Circunflejo? Me puedes responder "del supermercado" o "de Castilla"?


Depende. Si la entrevista ya ha comenzado y se ha empleado el tuteo, no. Si la entrevista no ha comenzado y no conozco al entrevistador, la cosa cambia. —Hoy nuestro invitado es Circun. Buenas tardes. —Buenas Tardes. —¿De dónde viene Circun? Según la entonación que haga el entrevistador, bien podría entender ¿de dónde viene, Circun?; en cuyo caso sí que te respondería que de Castilla.


----------



## elprofe

Circunflejo said:


> Depende. Si la entrevista ya ha comenzado y se ha empleado el tuteo, no. Si la entrevista no ha comenzado y no conozco al entrevistador, la cosa cambia. —Hoy nuestro invitado es Circun. Buenas tardes. —Buenas Tardes. —¿De dónde viene Circun? Según la entonación que haga el entrevistador, bien podría entender ¿de dónde viene, Circun?; en cuyo caso sí que te respondería que de Castilla.



Me da pereza contestaros a veces...

En la propuesta que di no había coma, por lo que no hay duda de lo que se quiere expresar. Además, como bien sabes, la entonación es completamente diferente en un caso y en otro... 

Pero bueno, que muy bien, si os entretiene rizar el rizo un domingo por la tarde, pues hacedlo, no os voy a quitar la ilusión


----------



## Circunflejo

elprofe said:


> Además, como bien sabes, la entonación es completamente diferente en un caso y en otro...


En teoría, sí. En la práctica,...


----------



## Amapolas

Muchachos, Emiliana hizo una pregunta sencilla y acá ya llevamos más de veinte respuestas rizando el rizo. Se trata de una entrevista a una tal Dot, no a Jorge Luis Borges. Por todo lo que sabemos, podría ser la famosa Dorothy de Kansas. Así que dejémonos de retórica y de palabras altisonantes, y de discutir si vale más apócope, diminutivo o abreviatura... No importa que uno se mueva habitualmente en el mundo académico, o que uno se sepa de memoria el DLE. De lo que se trata es de cómo decir, de manera natural y sin variar demasiado el registro "What's 'Dot' short for?"


----------



## michelmontescuba

Sí, pero creo que tanto @Circunflejo, como @lagartija68 han hecho bien en mencionar el error de usar "diminutivo" en este contexto, lo que nos lleva al post #16 de @elprofe, que en mi opinión es el que más se acerca a lo natural. Para evitar malos entendidos y preservar la naturalidad, yo diría: _¿De *qué nombre* viene Dot?; ¿Dot? ¿De *qué nombre* viene?_


----------



## gato radioso

Amapolas said:


> Muchachos, Emiliana hizo una pregunta sencilla y acá ya llevamos más de veinte respuestas rizando el rizo. Se trata de una entrevista a una tal Dot, no a Jorge Luis Borges. Por todo lo que sabemos, podría ser la famosa Dorothy de Kansas. Así que dejémonos de retórica y de palabras altisonantes, y de discutir si vale más apócope, diminutivo o abreviatura... No importa que uno se mueva habitualmente en el mundo académico, o que uno se sepa de memoria el DLE. De lo que se trata es de cómo decir, de manera natural y sin variar demasiado el registro "What's 'Dot' short for?"


----------



## lagartija68

Una traducción posible de "short for" en el sentido que aparece en el ejemplo es "apodo", ya que el diccionario de Oxford  lo define "An abbreviation or nickname for"  " Short | Definition of Short by Oxford Dictionary on Lexico.com also meaning of Short
Y así lo muestra en este ejemplo:

_‘The Queen's first family nickname was Lilibet, short for Elizabeth._


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Si revisamos estas dos definiciones con cuidado:

Definition of DIMINUTIVE

diminutivo, diminutiva | Diccionario de la lengua española

vemos que tanto el castellano como en inglés "diminutivo" no significa sólo disminución de tamaño o intensidad, sino cambios en la palabra que indiquen una valoración afectiva.

La diferencia está en que la definición castellana se aplica exclusivamente a los sufijos diminutivos, o a las palabras resultantes de aplicar éstos.

Es decir que, estrictamente hablando (y siempre ateniéndome a estas definiciones) "Beto" no es un diminutivo de "Alberto", ni "Dot" de "Dorothy", ni "Pepe" de "José". Sólo "Carlitos" lo sería de "Carlos" (y si me quiero poner pelotudo, éste tampoco porque -it- es un infijo  )

En cambio, la definición inglesa no tiene esta constricción morfológica, de modo que "Dot" sí sería un "diminutive" de "Dorothy", "Beto" de "Alberto", "Pepe" de "José", y, por supuesto, "Carlitos" de "Carlos". 


En cuanto al OP, en castellano, "Dot" es un _*apócope *_de "Dorothy", claro está. 
No un diminutivo. 
Y no es una palabra pretensiosa o un cultismo, para nada. 

_- ¿De qué palabra es apócope "Dot"?_
(emtre comillas, porque es un uso metalingüístico)

_"Dottie"_ sí sería un diminutivo de _"Dorothy"_ según el criterio castellano.


----------



## franzjekill

candidata: Lu Gómez, mucho gusto.
entrevistadora: El gusto es mío. ¿Cuál es tu nombre de pila completo, Lu?
candidata: Lucrecia, Lucía, Lucero, Luisa...
Si no entiende qué es un nombre de pila completo, mejor pasar a la siguiente candidata.


----------



## jilar

Si tenemos que decantarnos por una palabra que sustituya a ese "short", aunque no hay necesidad, yo diría que en general la gente entenderá antes acortamiento que apócope.

En fin, que el nombre que sea se acorta, por tanto acortamiento.


Pero ya digo, en la práctica basta un simple:
-¿Dot (viene/es) de...?


----------

